# Is this a "Classic" problem??



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

When I use the steam arm for either hot water or steaming I get water coming through the grouphead. I don't think that this should happen but it is not a fault that I can find on the forum. Also don't think that it is a steam valve problem, but i could easily be wrong. Does anyone have any ideas?

Cheers,

Stu.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Solenoid valve not fully closing off. Caused by boiler deposits loosened during descale. Remove, clean, refit. (My humble opinion)


----------



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for that Mike. Just had a look at the parts PDF and that looks promising. Will remove and descale now.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Cool. If I remember rightly there may be some instructions on google. Two hex nuts underneath it, facing the rear.


----------



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

Is it possible to just buy the brass bit of the valve? Have you ever taken one apart, if so can you give me some tips. I soaked it in quite a strong solution for about 30 mins and nothing seems to have happened. still got same problem. Coil is ok, I have checked it with power on. Not really sure how the porting is on this valve but one of the holes appears to be blocked completley. I cant get the spring loaded centre section of the valve out.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

sounds like your solenoid not closing fully, try this link to take you through the needed steps

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showwiki.php?title=How+to+check+if+the+solenoid+is+blocked

mark


----------



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Mark, Thanks for the reply and link. I have had the valve assembly off today and can confirm that electrically the solenoid is ok. When I remove the tip section of the valve and look inside there is a spring loaded assembly. I can press easily the centre section and it returns however I can not fully remove the inner parts. Do you know if this is possible? It seems to me that the right hand hole is blocked. If it was would this cause the symptoms that my machine is showing?

Cheers,

Stu.


----------

